# Cougar draw's-E mails are out



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got mine,, 5 points,,Not enough for Wasatch ,west.

Thank you for your recent application for the Cougar Drawing. Your results are: Appl # Hunt # Result---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------100861 110 COUGAR UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

i got the same message


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I drew Manti Northeast # 116. Yeehaw!!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I missed the deadline, but I know where a huge cat is in the Cache and one in the Box elder unit too if anyone has a tag there...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I missed the deadline, but I know where a huge cat is in the Cache and one in the Box elder unit too if anyone has a tag there...


You can still get you a harvest objective tag ToUA, the Cache unit has a split season.

Take it for what it is worth, but I have run lion hounds on the Cache for nearly 30 years and still spend more time in the field than most other local houndsmen. I gotta tell you honestly, that it's been at least 10 or 15 years since I treed any cougar I'd consider huge.......though I understand huge is a matter of perspective. I do know the days of catching 8 or 9 year old toms on the unit are long past. Years of liberal harvest objective quotas has left the Cache with among lowest average age of cat harvested in the state......about 2 years old. Trust me, any lion that doesn't still have milk on it's lips is considered a trophy on the unit anymore. I quit guiding for lions on the Cache a number of years ago because I no longer felt I could give a client a decent shot at a good tom.

There are still a few good cats on the 3 cougar subunits of Box Elder County, though again, it isn't what it used to be. Hunt hard and you still have a shot at a 4 or 5 year old tom.

Oh, and BTW, I never even put in for the draw this year.......I'm happy with my pursuit only tag. :wink:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear you loud and clear Kev,,Pretty sad every one these days thinks a 3 year old 
toms a trophy. And It's not just Cache, It's almost the whole state, at least every
where they've used split season and harvest objective.

Kind of ironic, I think one of the last places left you might have a crack at a old
tom would be right on the Wasatch front, Right on the face above SLC,,,,,,,,,,
There's probably more cats right in the middle of them city hikers than any were
else in the state................Kinda sad.


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

Got my email notice and as they say... "a swing and a miss!"


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Elk,

You are right on track with your city slicker hiker babes’ assessment. On my security cameras, I see about one cougar every couple of months and I am amazed that no one has been attacked or killed on the Wasatch from a cougar attack yet. It is not a matter of if, but when! Big


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Pretty sad every one these days thinks a 3 year old
> toms a trophy.


Gotta agree with you. It's like our old buddy HoundDawg observed, we've redefined the meaning of "trophy tom" in the state. It wasn't that long ago local houndsmen used to kill one or maybe more Boone and Crockett qualifying lions every season on the Cache. Kill tags were tightly controlled then and the lions were plentiful (as were the deer). But when was the last time that happened?? I can't even remember. We used to give names to some of the resident toms in the area, like Sleepy, Clubfoot, or Felis Contankerous. Anymore lions don't live long enough to be recognizable. If they climb, they die........hardly anyone turns down a tom anymore regardless of it's size. It is sad.

BTW Goofy, a couple years ago a buddy and I hunted with a couple local houndsmen in Spanish Fork Canyon, was one of them you??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Info sent on PM there Kevin D.


----------

